# فشل المواد الهندسية



## المهندس204 (15 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام السلام عليكم 
أود ان اقدم لكم هذا الرابط الذى به بعض المواضيع بخصوص فشل المواد الهندسيةwww.mmsc.com/m1-eng/fialur.htm
واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## المهندس204 (15 يوليو 2006)

عفوا فالرابط هوwww.mmsec.com/m1-eng/fialur.htm


----------

